# BOICOT A TODO LO FEMENINO



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.

No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.


----------



## Cless3 (26 Ago 2022)

(Ampliar)


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



Hay que acabar con los betas pagafantas de onlyfans, por su culpa están creciendo los putones!!! Hijos de puta saludos de mierda


----------



## jorggebe (26 Ago 2022)

Grande.


----------



## jorggebe (26 Ago 2022)

Cless3 dijo:


> (Ampliar)



Esto es muy grate.


----------



## Elmachacante (26 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajajajja estás tú que si en el país de los sin cojones, sal de españa o muere con ella tú eliges


----------



## Cave canum (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño


----------



## LangostaPaco (26 Ago 2022)

Hay que boicotear a las femilocas, no os relaciones con ellas, os vendéis por un chocho que huele a bacalao podrido y a un culo flácido, maricones


----------



## pepinox (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



¿Mujeres?, ¿qué mujeres? Mis ojos no ven mujeres, para mí son transparentes, no existen.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Tienes razón, pero es que eso es justo lo que nos han hecho a nosotros los hombres, somos todos malos en potencia y por defecto solo por ser hombres, lo mismo no es tan mala idea aunque fuese por un tiempo, una huelga de generosidad varonil para con las féminas, a ver si así de esa forma se dan cuenta de la injusticia que están permitiendo, porque lo que está claro es que todas no sois feminazis ni votáis mugre, pero la realidad es que la mayoría se ha abonado a los privilegios y a la presunción de veracidad victimista que les ha proporcionado el giliprogresismo con sus injustas leyes de género, la idea del OP puede ser radical, pero es que la situación YA es radical y en nuestra contra sin merecerlo, haced algo o asumid las consecuencias de permitirlo.


----------



## TheYellowKing (26 Ago 2022)

Una palabra subvenciones. A ver si pensáis que hay alternativa.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



¿Eres una lesbiana odiahombres con envidia de pene haciéndote pasar por un forero?
Ésto sólo se arregla dejando de pagar impuestos o colgando políticos de farolas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Claro, porque todas esas llevan un letrero en la cara informando de su tendencia política. Todas se definen como feministas, todas están encantadas siendo una casta colmada de privilegios y disfrutan enormemente y sin decir absolutamente nada mientras contemplan como el hombre es relegado a la categoría de paria y ciudadano de segunda clase. TODAS creen que lo merecen. TODAS colaboran en esta distopia y TODAS aceptan de buen grado e instrumentalizan en su propio beneficio la asimetría legal establecida. Por lo tanto el target son TODAS.


----------



## lascanteras723 (26 Ago 2022)

Las quieres todas para ti.


----------



## Ursur (26 Ago 2022)

Se te ha colado una frase de Leonidas, poco apropiada para el heroísmo del caso. Pero vamos...por lo demás bien


----------



## Cave canum (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Claro, porque todas esas llevan un letrero en la cara informando de su tendencia política. Todas se definen como feministas, todas están encantadas siendo una casta colmada de privilegios y disfrutan enormemente y sin decir absolutamente nada mientras contemplan como el hombre es relegado a la categoría de paria y ciudadano de segunda clase. TODAS creen que lo merecen. TODAS colaboran en esta distopia y TODAS aceptan de buen grado e instrumentalizan en su propio beneficio la asimetría legal establecida. Por lo tanto el target son TODAS.



Pero con qué clase de mujeres os relacionáis? TODAS NO!


----------



## khalil (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



Tu eres tonto o quieres que se rian de ti

Anda que vas tu listo por el mundo asi


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Esteeeee. no conozco ninguna que esté loca del coño (a lo mejor me falta experiencia, que no lo descarto).


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Ago 2022)

te ha faltado el no homo




Es broma, en el fondo hay que hacer algo.


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero con qué clase de mujeres os relacionáis? TODAS NO!



0,01% habrá, digo yo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Ago 2022)

A quién hay que boicotear son a los putos pagafantas envidiosos que pisotean a los demás hombres para poder seguir pagando sus fantitas.
A los que odian a los hombres que atraen mujeres.
A esos sí que habría que prohibirles salir a la calle.
Y fin del problema.
Si esa peña no existiese estás que las mujeres iban a ser asì.
Me han causado más problemas estos mariconazos que las mujeres.
Pero vamos, de lejos.


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

khalil dijo:


> Tu eres tonto o quieres que se rian de ti
> 
> Anda que vas tu listo por el mundo asi



Pienso que cuando se llega a ese extremo ya tiene uno que estar muy quemao. Entre lo que veo en mi entorno (amigos, familiares) y lo que me ha pasado a mí, es para mandarlas a todas a tomar por culo, es decir: "¿No estáis tan empoderadas?, pues aviároslas."


----------



## Busher (26 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo quemo todos mis discos de Anne Clark y Alison Moyet.

Y ahora ya si en serio; yo hace muchos años que lo que hago es tratar a las mujeres igual que a los hombres... pues anda que no me habran llamado "Maricon" veces las protocharos que pretendian obtener algun trato especial por poner ojitos y atusarse el pelo...
Cuando veian que mi "NO" era firme y que esa fanta la tenian que pagar igual que todo hijo de vecino, entraban en ira y el "MARICON" casi nunca faltaba.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



No hombre no.
No hace falta atacarlas activamente.
Eso sería "delitos de odio", ya sabes, crimental y tal y tal (el nuevo "pecado de pensamiento").

Sencillamente estas cosas:

Ignorarlas, *como lo harías con un hombre*.
NO prestarles *nada* de ayuda, *como lo harías con un hombre*.
Exigirles rendimiento en su trabajo, *como lo harías con un hombre*.

Es decir, aplicarles IGUALDAD ABSOLUTA COMO A UN HOMBRE.

NO hace falta odiarlas, ni hacer nada contra ellas.
Sólo hace falta aplicalres igualdad.

Y recuerda:

Tu cerebro de hombre está preparado biológicamente para que cuando una voz de mujer cantarian te dice algo, inmediatamente darle la razón sin sopesar lógicamente lo que dice.
Eso una estrategia evolutiva que aumenta posibilidades de follártela.
Así que tómate dos segundos, respira hondo, PIENSA lo que ha dicho, y analizalo.
El 99% del tiempo verás que lo que dice es una sandez o egoísta o una sandez egoísta.
Con esas dos cosas, igualdad y evitar el automatismo reflejo, se las neutraliza.


----------



## Escombridos (26 Ago 2022)

Boicot a lo femenino?

Pues si funciona el ministerio de Mierda Montoro, el objetivo de cumple.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero con qué clase de mujeres os relacionáis? TODAS NO!



TODAS.

Las que CREÉIS que no lo sois, no lo sois con las allegados, con los de fuera desconocidos sois IGUALES.

Desengáñate.
Todas es todas.


----------



## Cave canum (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> TODAS.
> 
> Las que CREÉIS que no lo sois, no lo sois con las allegados, con los de fuera desconocidos sois IGUALES.
> 
> ...



No me tengo que desengañar porque eso no es así. Pero que ya no voy a entrar más al trapo, haced lo que queráis pero que sepáis que estáis siendo muy injustos con muchas mujeres. 
Os tienen dónde querían, eso es lo que más rabia me da


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hombre no.
> No hace falta atacarlas activamente.
> Eso sería "delitos de odio", ya sabes, crimental y tal y tal (l nuevo pecado de pensamiento).
> 
> ...



No estoy proponiendo nada ilegal, simplemente recuperar de una puta vez la sabiduría de los grandes clásicos:


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> No me tengo que desengañar porque eso no es así. Pero que ya no voy a entrar más al trapo, haced lo que queráis pero que sepáis que estáis siendo muy injustos con muchas mujeres.
> Os tienen dónde querían, eso es lo que más rabia me da



Error.

Es que ahora ya no tenemos que fingir NADA, ¿entiendes?

Ahora se os dice todo a la cara.

Y eso no os gusta.
Os jode veros como sois realmente.

¿Qué parte no entiendes que lo que digáis no nos importa ni interesa?


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No estoy proponiendo nada ilegal, simplemente recuperar de una puta vez la sabiduría de los grandes clásicos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169343



Léete.
Eso de perjudicarlas activamente es ilegal.

Ysi redactaras mejor, se te leería mejor.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Léete.
> Eso de perjudicarlas activamente es ilegal.
> 
> Ysi redactaras mejor, se te leería mejor.



No, un boicot es un ejercicio de libertad perfectamente legal, como si decido no comprarle nada a empresas catalufas para perjudicarlas activamente.


----------



## t_chip (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero con qué clase de mujeres os relacionáis? TODAS NO!



!Llegado el momento de un divorcio/enfado/ruptura TDS S TDS!.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No, un boicot es un ejercicio de libertad perfectamente legal, como si decido no comprarle nada a empresas catalufas para perjudicarlas activamente.



No hijo no, reléete anda.

No es que no esté de acuerdo contigo, es que eso que dices lo han convertido en delito.


----------



## t_chip (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> No me tengo que desengañar porque eso no es así. Pero que ya no voy a entrar más al trapo, haced lo que queráis pero que sepáis que estáis siendo muy injustos con muchas mujeres.
> Os tienen dónde querían, eso es lo que más rabia me da



Si no "nos tuvieran ya donde nos querían" seguirían presionando y promulgando leyes nazis hasta que "nos tuvieran donde nos querían", así que, hala, ya hemos llegado:

???Y AHORA QUE???

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Léete.
> Eso de perjudicarlas activamente es ilegal.
> 
> Ysi redactaras mejor, se te leería mejor.



Todo es ilegal, así que haré lo que me salga de los cojones.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pabloom (26 Ago 2022)

No entréis donde pongan esto a la entrada. Esto significa que sólo por ser hombres ya sois sospechosos de ser maltratadores.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hijo no, reléete anda.
> 
> No es que no esté de acuerdo contigo, es que eso que dices lo han convertido en delito.



Decirlo, puede. Hacerlo no. Quien va a venir a decirte nada por hacer boicot sin dar explicaciones a nadie acerca de tus actos? Además da un poco igual, no puedes quedarte siempre callado mientras te siguen metiendo leyes totalitarias por el culo una detrás de otra.


----------



## Busher (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hombre no.
> No hace falta atacarlas activamente.
> Eso sería "delitos de odio", ya sabes, crimental y tal y tal (el nuevo "pecado de pensamiento").
> 
> ...



Yo llevo años con esa tecnica y te garantizo que no ayuda a "caerles bien" y reduce notablemente las posibilidades de exito sexual, pero eso es algo que a mi hace mucho que no me obsesiona.

La clave es esa que dices... negar nuestra programacion.


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ahora mismo quemo todos mis discos de Anne Clark y Alison Moyet.
> 
> Y ahora ya si en serio; yo hace muchos años que lo que hago es tratar a las mujeres igual que a los hombres... pues anda que no me habran llamado "Maricon" veces las protocharos que pretendian obtener algun trato especial por poner ojitos y atusarse el pelo...
> Cuando veian que mi "NO" era firme y que esa fanta la tenian que pagar igual que todo hijo de vecino, entraban en ira y el "MARICON" casi nunca faltaba.



Mire usted lo que le digo: 

Así es.


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hombre no.
> No hace falta atacarlas activamente.
> Eso sería "delitos de odio", ya sabes, crimental y tal y tal (el nuevo "pecado de pensamiento").
> 
> ...



Hostias qué bueno!.

Mis gracias,


----------



## elchicho47 (26 Ago 2022)

Ignorarlas es la mejor opción y mientras tanto irse de putas.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Todo es ilegal, así que haré lo que me salga de los cojones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



No me ha entendido.

Hacerlo no es ilegal.

Animar a los demás a hacerlo lo es.
¿Entiende ahora a qué delito me refiero?
Al de redacción de estas consignas, no al de realizarlas.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Hostias qué bueno!.
> 
> Mis gracias,



Sencillamente tratarlas con iguadad verdadera y dejarlas solas (ni man-splainning ni man-ayuding).

Ellas son capaces de todo.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Decirlo, puede. Hacerlo no. Quien va a venir a decirte nada por hacer boicot sin dar explicaciones a nadie acerca de tus actos? Además da un poco igual, no puedes quedarte siempre callado mientras te siguen metiendo leyes totalitarias por el culo una detrás de otra.



Decirlo, puede. Hacerlo no.
Correcto.
TAL Y COMO LO HAS ESCRITO es delito.
Y te pueden denunciar y joderte.
Y se puede borrar el hilo.

Te estoy diciendo que tengas algo de cabecita para redactarlo, ¿entiendes?
Imagínate que dices que sería lamentable que montones y montones de hombres tuvieran esa reacción.
Sería terrible para ellas (terrible, que no lamentable).

Escritura creativa y dominio del lenguaje.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Decirlo, puede. Hacerlo no.
> Correcto.
> TAL Y COMO LO HAS ESCRITO es delito.
> Y te pueden denunciar y joderte.
> ...



Venga te voy a dar un pase con eso.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Yo llevo años con esa tecnica y te garantizo que no ayuda a "caerles bien" y reduce notablemente las posibilidades de exito sexual, pero eso es algo que a mi hace mucho que no me obsesiona.
> 
> La clave es esa que dices... negar nuestra programacion.



Yo llevo años con esa tecnica y te garantizo que no ayuda a "caerles bien" y reduce notablemente las posibilidades de exito sexual, pero eso es algo que a mi hace mucho que no me obsesiona.
Yo tampoco soy el más popular en mis trabajos.
No entiendo el motivo.

La clave es esa que dices... negar nuestra programacion.
Eso es.
Una vez entiendes que esa voz cantarina puentea el módulo lógico, te tomas dos segundos, controlas al "cerebro de verdad" (la puta polla que solo piensa en meterse dentro de ella), analizas lo que ha dicho sin escuchar su voz (le pides que se calle, no escuches al voz de la sirena), y te darás cuenta la cantidad de sandeces, gilipolleces y egoísmos que dicen.

Y ojo, no es negarlas porque sean mujeres no.
Es analizar lo que dicen, como si fuera ella un hombre, y negar (o dar al razón) a su verborrea sin sentido.
Y se acepta o deniega en función de lo dicho y no de quién lo dice.

O sea, IGUALDAD TOTAL.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Venga te voy a dar un pase con eso.



Es que es lo que te llevo diciendo desde el principio.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Llegada es la hora de actuar. Boicotead a todas las mujeres, boicotead todo lo femenino. Relegadlas al ostracismo, denegadles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Perjudicadlas directamente todo lo que esté en vuestra mano. Intentad que se vayan al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. No consumais en sus locales, no contrateis sus servicios, no compartáis nada con ellas. No les deis NADA, arrebatadselo TODO. Intentad por todos los medios que se queden solas, hablad mal de ellas, insultadlas por redes sociales, criticadlas de la manera más destructiva posible. Sed hostiles con ellas, sed HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Cerradles todas las puertas en la cara, que sientan vuestro desprecio y discriminación. En una palabra, hacedles la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermen.
> 
> Haced todo esto o seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Jodámonos TODOS.



Y todo para ocultar que eres maricón...


----------



## Mr. Satan (26 Ago 2022)

eso hay que hacerlo pero con los políticos, no con nuestras madres,mujeres, hijas, hermanas y amigas.
CON LOS PUTOS POLITICOS A VER SI TIENES LOS MISMOS COJONES DE HACERLES TODO ESO
que no puedan ni comprar el pan


----------



## Aeneas2 (26 Ago 2022)

Si todo lo femenino ya está boicoteado por el Estado.

¿Acaso las mujeres pueden hacer cosas de mujeres, como SER MADRES?


----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Estoy de acuerdo.No nos metáis a todas en el mismo saco.Estas tías me caen igual de mal que a vosotros y me horrorizan sus nuevas leyes e iniciativas.No es justo que nos odiéis a todas como si fuéramos la misma mierda podemita.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Son maricones. Nos odian a todas porque les quitamos a los tan preciados hombres hetero que quieren que les porculen (y nunca harán). Piensan que si les lavan el cerebro lo suficiente, les harán caso. Típico actuar de zorra de mierda, marica mala version.


----------



## pagesitawa (26 Ago 2022)

Que lastima lo mío, de siempre me habia creído que era un gran maricon y desde joven vivo y convivo con dos y oye encima me son fieles y encima me hacen feliz , hasta el punto que solo sueño en poder beneficiarme una cabra sin que ellas lo noten.
Anda que ?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (26 Ago 2022)

Nunca va a suceder. Oferta y demanda. El papo está sobrevalorado. Los gobiernos se empeñan en seguir elevando el valor del papo porque les interesa en sus objetivos de control poblacional


----------



## Max Kraven (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> TODAS.
> 
> Las que CREÉIS que no lo sois, no lo sois con las allegados, con los de fuera desconocidos sois IGUALES.
> 
> ...



O sea que el 0,01% también a tomar por culo. Putas,


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Me acabo de dar de baja de tinder Girls y me he dado de alta en la sexta online 

Así?


----------



## skinnyemail (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Mi trabajo implica en parte atención al cliente y aunque no puedo hacerlo totalmente por que si no me echarían, siempre me esfuerzo menos con mujeres y trato de joderlas siempre que puedo( menos si son educadas, cosa MUUUUUY RARA).


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Estoy de acuerdo. Y para diferenciarlas llevar camiseta que ponga STOP FEMIBRUJAS. Las que se ofendan ya se están señalando.


----------



## UNGERN (26 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No estoy proponiendo nada ilegal, simplemente recuperar de una puta vez la sabiduría de los grandes clásicos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169343




La versión moderna es "¿Vas con las mujeres? No olvides la cámara".


----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero con qué clase de mujeres os relacionáis? TODAS NO!



Exacto!Es que no somos todas asi!Veo un crecimiento de odio que da miedo incluso a una mujer normal.Luego os quejáis de que no ligáis.


----------



## daesrd (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hombre no.
> No hace falta atacarlas activamente.
> Eso sería "delitos de odio", ya sabes, crimental y tal y tal (el nuevo "pecado de pensamiento").
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, es importante mirar éste asunto desde una perspectiva más amplia.
Puede que no seamos los hombres los más perjudicados con ésta locura. A las mujeres las están metiendo por una vereda muy peligrosa para ellas también. Por eso quizás haya que tomar una actitud parecida a la que se tomaría con un hijo adolescente víctima de manipulación mental. Éso si, siendo firme en la igualdad absoluta, cómo tu bien has indicado.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

Ñon maricoñes ñiñiñi no falla. Acaban de abolir la presunción de inocencia de todos los hombres en este pais pero ellas son incapaces de dejar de pensar en que todo gira en alrededor del tajo que llevan entre las patas ni por un solo puto minuto. Están todas programadas, TODAS.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> En mi opinión, es importante mirar éste asunto desde una perspectiva más amplia.
> Puede que no seamos los hombres los más perjudicados con ésta locura. A las mujeres las están metiendo por una vereda muy peligrosa para ellas también. Por eso quizás haya que tomar una actitud parecida a la que se tomaría con un hijo adolescente víctima de manipulación mental. Éso si, siendo firme en la igualdad absoluta, cómo tu bien has indicado.



No hijo no.

Eso lo hacías cuando eran tutelables.
Ahora que son perras rabiosa enloquecidas y con armamento "nuclear" no queda eso de "pobre niña mía".

Y sí, ella son las más perjudicadas a nivel personal.
Pero ellas han reventado la sociedad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ago 2022)

Espèro que empieces boicoteando a tu puta madre. Corta toda relación con ella.


----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Ago 2022)

El feminismo debería ser el original de igualdad de derechos y ya está.Mismo salario,igualdad para votar,bla bla.Entiendo que hay diferencias entre hombre y mujer y se puede legislar en ese sentido.Los hombres son más fuertes y hacen tareas físicas y las mujeres paren niños y hacen otras cosas.Entonces,puedes poner ayudas o incentivos a los dos sectores.Es mi punto de vista.
Lo que hacen estas locas es prohibir todo lo que es natural,el sexo.Ahora las gordas son las que toman la playa y las flacas no,son malas.La prostitucion es mala porque te cosifica y usa.No puedes ver porno porque codifica a la mujer.El tema del hombre lo han dejado aparte,no?
El hombre es cosificado y multifollado como una mujer.Niños abusados en la Iglesia y en la política y altas esferas.Los chaperos y clubs de gays no los van a cerrar?


----------



## Lian (26 Ago 2022)

Con estas ocurrencias os ponéis a la misma altura que todas esas locas… 

Si sabes distinguir a unas de otras sabras elegir lo que quieres tener como amistades o pareja, lo demás en seguir avivando el fuego.


----------



## Pepe jamon (26 Ago 2022)

Estoy venga pensar en tener sexo con condon pero sin obligar al animal,alguna cabra ,yegua,zorra,vaca también....estoy muy salido y quiero probar un cono y pen3trar,q animales podré encontrar ahora en el pantano?


También me gustaría con una perra,pero estas no suelen haber salvajes en el campo


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



NO. Ya llevamos 20 años con ese mantra. Las mujeres, TODAS, se benefician del sistema hembrista. O estan con nosotros o contra nosotros, no hay termino medio.


----------



## Persea (26 Ago 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Con estas ocurrencias os ponéis a la misma altura que todas esas locas…
> 
> Si sabes distinguir a unas de otras sabras elegir lo que quieres tener como amistades o pareja, lo demás en seguir avivando el fuego.



disntinguir a quien? No conozco ni a una sola mujer que haya renunciado ni a uno solo de los privilegios de este sistema hembrista en nombre de la igualdad.


----------



## xicobueno (26 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> NO. Ya llevamos 20 años con ese mantra. Las mujeres, TODAS, se benefician del sistema hembrista. O estan con nosotros o contra nosotros, no hay termino medio.



Eso es. 
Todas las mujeres menores de 55 años son cómplices de todo esto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 Ago 2022)

ahora iran a llorar al punto lila porque los hombres no socializan con ellas...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (26 Ago 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> El feminismo debería ser el original de igualdad de derechos y ya está.Mismo salario,igualdad para votar,bla bla.Entiendo que hay diferencias entre hombre y mujer y se puede legislar en ese sentido.Los hombres son más fuertes y hacen tareas físicas y las mujeres paren niños y hacen otras cosas.Entonces,puedes poner ayudas o incentivos a los dos sectores.Es mi punto de vista.
> Lo que hacen estas locas es prohibir todo lo que es natural,el sexo.Ahora las gordas son las que toman la playa y las flacas no,son malas.La prostitucion es mala porque te cosifica y usa.No puedes ver porno porque codifica a la mujer.El tema del hombre lo han dejado aparte,no?
> El hombre es cosificado y multifollado como una mujer.Niños abusados en la Iglesia y en la política y altas esferas.Los chaperos y clubs de gays no los van a cerrar?



El feminismo nunca ha tratado de igualdad y el voto de las mujeres es altamente nocivo, ya hemos visto lo que trae, socialismo, colectivismo, feminismo. Para empezar hay que comprender que la narrativa de la igualdad es la fuente de todos los males, única igualdad posible la igualdad ante la ley y baia es precisamente la que menos le interesa al feminismo. Como tú misma te defines feminista, lo has dicho (feminijmo de igualda y bla bla..) no haces sino darme la razón. Todas vivís del cuento, todas es TODAS.


----------



## SexyVIcky (26 Ago 2022)

Estoy contigo,las injusticias abarcan a muchos sectores y estás tías se centran en los hombres y la prostitucion,que es lo que las jode.
La prostitucion masculina existe y es un tema que no lo hablan estas tías.Solo las mujeres son violentadas.No!Los hombres y adolescentes también!


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Ago 2022)

Claro que sí...Aún hoy escuché a un hombre decir: "es que mi novia dice que el 99% de los hombres son gilipollas". En huelebragalandia intentar un boicot así es difícil no, sino imposible.


----------



## Black War Greymon (26 Ago 2022)

Podíamos hacer un boicot a las mujeres con vagina en favor de las mujeres con pene


----------



## tracrium (26 Ago 2022)

No. No puedes luchar contra la naturaleza humana.

Los pagafantas seguirán pagando fantas y los huelebragas seguirán oliendo bragas.

Al final la mayoría de las mujeres acabarán aborreciendo el monstruo que ellas mismas han ayudado a crear. Y digo ayudado porque los promotores son los mismos de siempre.

Mientras tanto, sólo se puede confiar en mujeres que tengan valores cristianos, se aferren a ellos y tengan un entorno social que lo favorezca: kikos, opus y similares . Y aún así el riesgo cero no existe.

Así pues, malas noticias para rojos, ateos y demás gentuza en general. No van a poder reproducirse ni aunque quisieren.

Moros y gitanos son un tema aparte. Para ellos la familia es sagrada.

A grandes rasgos, la morralla descartar incluye:
- Rojas, podemitas, socialistas y progres. Con esto descartas al 80% de la mala gente.
- Que se declaren feministas.
- Que no se pronuncien abiertamente y en público en contra de toda la chusma anterior.
- Ateas, agnósticas, horoscoperas, o que sigan cualquier religión new age. 
- Divorciadas o separadas. 
- Veganas.
- Proabortistas. 
- Si celebran mierdas como jalogüin y demás basura importada. 
- Si les va la "fiesta". 
- Si no son vírgenes, al menos que no cambian de pareja como quien se cambia de bragas. 
- Si no demuestra un mínimo de cultura, educación y saber estar. 
- Si ven la idea de tener hijos como una carga más que un regalo de la naturaleza. Incluso si ven la posibilidad de un embarazo múltiple como una catástrofe en vez de una alegría. 
- Si valoran más un trabajo de mierda que la familia. 
- Las vagas y "pupas" a las que todo se les hace cuesta arriba: depresivas, TOC, TLP, fibromiálgicas... 
- Usuarias de todo tipo de redes sociales. 
- En general, la mayoría de letras. 
- Que no sepan cocinar. No ya cosas muy elaboradas, sino que básicas. Si además se jactan de no saber hacer ni el huevo... 
- Que dedique su tiempo libre a ver TV y series. 

Signos externos:
- Tatuajes. Una mujer que valga la pena como esposa no mancilla su cuerpo. 
- Pelo corto.
- Fumadoras, bebedoras, o adictas a ansiolíticos. 
- Que hable a gritos y o con tacos. 
- Forma de vestir poco recatada. Una mujer digna no necesita enseñar carne para buscar la validación externa ni el deseo de hombres ajenos. Por otro lado suele ser signo de no tener nada más que ofrecer. 
- Delgadez extrema, culto obsesivo a su cuerpo (e.g. gimnasios), dejadas y obesas mórbidas. Indican tara mental. Lo del gimnasio, no porque sea malo ejercitar el cuerpo, sino porque resta tiempo de otras cosas más importantes, especialmente a ciertas edades. El día realmente no da para tanto y es signo de ociosidad. 

Por último (seguro que me he dejado muchas otras cosas) advertir que el CÍRCULO SOCIAL en el que se muevan es ESENCIAL. Su familia y amigos dicen de ellas más que lo que os puedan contar ellas mismas.

Elegid con sabiduría. Y si no, me la pela. Es lo que hay. Advertidos estáis.

Más vale no escoger nada que escoger mal. Una mala elección os puede joder la vida.


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Ago 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



Ese era el objetivo desde el principio. La guerra de clases parece haber fallado, porque claro, ellos quieren que nos peleemos con los autónomos y los pequeños empresarios, pero no funciona porque todos sabemos que ambos están al nivel del remero y son remeros.
Han intentado la guerra de razas, pero de momento no cuaja. Porque unos y otros prefieren vivir tranquilos.
Han intentado la guerra de sexos y de momento tampoco parece resultar. Así que pisan el acelerador.
Estoy seguro de que el op está a sueldo de los que quieren todo esto.


----------



## Sauroncita (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



La culpa la tenéis los hombres que sois gilipollas y votáis partidos que sacan adelante este tipo de políticas, si los hombres no fuerais mononeuronales jamás votaríais a la izquierda, tenéis lo que os merecéis, sois el 50% de la población... mas unas cuantas mujeres que no estamos de acuerdo con toda esta mierda....

Esa es mi opinión, crucificadme si queréis


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Ago 2022)

*El único movimiento para ganar es no jugar.*


----------



## Sibarita (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Aunque parezca que estás despierto, estás más dormido que nunca. Aunque parezca que esas ideas son revolucionarias, son un calco fiel de lo que quieren que pienses y sientas.

Esto no viene de tu vecina del quinto, esto no viene de la dependienta de la tienda de la esquina, de la peluquera que te corta el pelo.

Esto viene de un grupo que quiere dinamitar la sociedad actual (lo que queda), quieren que no tengas derecho a reproducirte, que vivas solo, amargado, lleno de odio. Así eres más manejable, así no tendrás tejido familiar ayudándote y acompañándote.

Solos, heridos, resentidos, somos presas mucho más fáciles para el consecuente lavado de cerebro (más aún) y posible aniquilación. No sólo la aniquilación física, sino mental.

No podemos hacer y decir exactamente lo que ellos quieren, tanto hombres como mujeres. Los dos por igual con el cerebro lavado, creyendo que el enemigo está al lado.

No está al lado, nunca lo estuvo.

Quién gana con todo esto? Hay que reflexionar sobre la respuesta, que en el fondo TODOS conocemos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (27 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Hay que acabar con los betas pagafantas de onlyfans, por su culpa están creciendo los putones!!! Hijos de puta saludos de mierda



¿Se sabe de foreros de tal indignidad?

hay que exhibirlos, que acabe la impunidad del anonimato.



Sibarita dijo:


> Aunque parezca que estás despierto, estás más dormido que nunca. Aunque parezca que esas ideas son revolucionarias, son un calco fiel de lo que quieren que pienses y sientas.
> 
> Esto no viene de tu vecina del quinto, esto no viene de la dependienta de la tienda de la esquina, de la peluquera que te corta el pelo.
> 
> ...



No es por eso hombre, no son tan malos. Es más sencillo, así no nacen niños. Así nos extinguimos antes.
Procura extinguirte con clase y dignidad. Piensa en el museo de historia natural.


----------



## Liebreblanca (27 Ago 2022)

Lo llevais haciendo toda la vida. No vamos a notar la diferencia


----------



## Lobo_blanco (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Puff muchas de esas cosas que comentas las llevo haciendo yo media vida y de manera casi inconsciente..


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Llegais bastantes años tarde


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Esto viene de un grupo que quiere dinamitar la sociedad actual (lo que queda), quieren que no tengas derecho a reproducirte



Pues deja de votar a gitanos toreros de mierda que prohiben por ley que un hombre pueda ser padre soltero. Y cuando hayan varios millones de padres solteros orgullosos de que sus hijos sean verdaderamente suyos y haberles podido dar la educacion y los valores que de verdad les quieren enseñar sin que ninguna zorra caracolera se los pervierta robe ponga en contra y te desvalije... ya veras que poco tardan ellas solitas en caerse del burro


----------



## _V_ (27 Ago 2022)

Bienvenidos a incels.info


----------



## Sibarita (27 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues deja de votar a gitanos toreros de mierda que prohiben por ley que un hombre pueda ser padre soltero. Y cuando hayan varios millones de padres solteros orgullosos de que sus hijos sean verdaderamente suyos y haberles podido dar la educacion y los valores que de verdad les quieren enseñar sin que ninguna zorra caracolera se los pervierta robe ponga en contra y te desvalije... ya veras que poco tardan ellas solitas en caerse del burro



Es que da igual a quién votes. Los políticos no trabajan para nosotros.

Es la primera premisa que todo el mundo debe entender.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ago 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Aunque parezca que estás despierto, estás más dormido que nunca. Aunque parezca que esas ideas son revolucionarias, son un calco fiel de lo que quieren que pienses y sientas.
> 
> Esto no viene de tu vecina del quinto, esto no viene de la dependienta de la tienda de la esquina, de la peluquera que te corta el pelo.
> 
> ...



Pero también hay colaboradores y colaboradoras. Prefiero a quién haga algo a quien no haga nada.


----------



## Sibarita (27 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero también hay colaboradores y colaboradoras. Prefiero a quién haga algo a quien no haga nada.



Los colaboradores y colaboradoras también tiene el cerebro lavado y actúan en consecuencia. Creen que hacen lo correcto.

Hay que hacer por supuesto, pero todos juntos, unidos. 

Les estamos ahorrando el trabajo matándonos unos a otros y odiándonos unos a otros.
Cuánto más divididos estemos peor. La división significa que seremos cada vez más frágiles, manipulables y controlables.

En estos tiempos la unidad de la gente decente y honrada es la única salida razonable. Da igual si son hombres, mujeres, ancianos, del norte o del sur.

El odio y la rabia no dejan a uno pensar y ver con claridad…


----------



## Decipher (27 Ago 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Los colaboradores y colaboradoras también tiene el cerebro lavado y actúan en consecuencia. Creen que hacen lo correcto.
> 
> Hay que hacer por supuesto, pero todos juntos, unidos.
> 
> ...



Hay que actuar, hay que enfrentarse y hay que moverse. Moverse en una mala dirección es mucho mejor que no hacer nada.


----------



## Aidalyn (27 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> No entréis donde pongan esto a la entrada. Esto significa que sólo por ser hombres ya sois sospechosos de ser maltratadores.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169382



En la entrada de mi pueblo hay un letrero que pone: el nombre del pueblo libre de violencias machistas. De color lila...


----------



## Pabloom (27 Ago 2022)

Aidalyn dijo:


> En la entrada de mi pueblo hay un letrero que pone: el nombre del pueblo libre de violencias machistas. De color lila...



Contra eso poco puedes hacer salvo arrancarlo o pintarrajearlo de noche y arriesgarte a una multa. En los comercios es fácil, simplemente no entres en ninguno que lo exhiba en la puerta.


----------



## mikiflush (27 Ago 2022)

No.

Ignora a las retrasadas.
Sin más.
No todas tienen la culpa del retraso que sufren un mínimo porcentaje de ellas.

No entres en el juego del enfrentamiento.

Por cierto, yo práctico sexo seguro: no follo si no me lo piden ellas. Se acabó ser activo, prefiero matarme a pajas antes que ponerme en peligro de prisión.

Tampoco las miro, ni les abro la puerta, ni les cedo mi sitio en el bus, ni les ayudo con la compra en el portal ni... Etc.

Soy pasivo con ellas. Pero no voy buscando el enfrentamiento. Se lo que hay y lo evito.


----------



## khalil (27 Ago 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> Pienso que cuando se llega a ese extremo ya tiene uno que estar muy quemao. Entre lo que veo en mi entorno (amigos, familiares) y lo que me ha pasado a mí, es para mandarlas a todas a tomar por culo, es decir: "¿No estáis tan empoderadas?, pues aviároslas."



Desde luego que las hay hijas de puta, pero como en la vida no se puede tratar mal a una persona por lo que ha hecho otra.

En el fondo lo que dice el OP es lo mismo que muchas mujeres hacen a los hombres: como 4 o 5 les han tratado mal, tratan a todos como hijos de puta. Es la misma idiotez.

Si hiciesemos como dice el OP, las mujeres tratarían a todos los hombres mal, los hombres a todas las mujeres mal, los adultos a los niños, los nordicos a los PIGS, y suma y sigue. En definitiva el mundo sería un lugar mucho peor de lo que es ahora

Gracias a dios, esto no es así, y la mayoría de la gente nos seguimos comportando con el que tenemos en frente en función de como esa persona se comporta con nosotors y no en función de como otras personas, que comparten un rasgo fisico o cultural similar al que tenemos en frente nos trató una vez


----------



## Alf_ET (27 Ago 2022)

Ellas ya nos boicotean botando masivamente a la PSOE


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Ago 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Aunque parezca que estás despierto, estás más dormido que nunca. Aunque parezca que esas ideas son revolucionarias, son un calco fiel de lo que quieren que pienses y sientas.
> 
> Esto no viene de tu vecina del quinto, esto no viene de la dependienta de la tienda de la esquina, de la peluquera que te corta el pelo.
> 
> ...



No te falta razón pero no te sobra razón. Llevamos con la cantinela de llevarnos bien y señalar a los políticos décadas. Y el resultado es leyes cada vez más y más delirantes, totalitarias y orwellianas. No parece que tu estrategia esté dando muchos resultados. De momento te va bien, en tu burbuja, creyendote a salvo. Pero creo que no eres consciente de que te ha sido retirada la presunción de inocencia. Vives de facto con un revolver cargado apuntandote a la cabeza. Si se dan las condiciones oportunas, serás destruido. Y es entonces cuando abandonarás toda tibieza y entenderas quizá que te ha sido declarada una guerra. Y las mujeres, soportes tú o no esa realidad, ya se han posicionado masivamente del lado de tu enemigo. Porque si no, una cajera analfabeta y chupapollas no estaría promulgando leyes que atentan contra el sentido común. Haz la prueba, pregunta a las mujeres, ¿te consideras feminista? Y veamos cuántas te dicen: no, el feminismo es un cáncer fundamentado en la misandria, el rencor y el afán de revancha, sustentado por narrativas falaces y adoptado por el sistema como herramienta de división. Hazlo y después nos cuentas el resultado.


----------



## Sauroncita (27 Ago 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> Ellas ya nos boicotean botando masivamente a la PSOE


----------



## .AzaleA. (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.




Se te ve sano y feliz.

Algunas cosas de las que pones ahí también les pasan a las mujeres. Pero tranquilo, en cuanto el sistema termine de eliminar la reproducción femenina, vais a ser muy felices teniendo, únicamente, shemales para elegir de pareja. En ello están...


----------



## Decipher (27 Ago 2022)

Sauroncita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170122



Si, esa mentira la repiten mucho. Pero por otro lado yo solo tengo que preguntar en mi entorno a las mujeres si son feministas.


----------



## Sibarita (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> No te falta razón pero no te sobra razón. Llevamos con la cantinela de llevarnos bien y señalar a los políticos décadas. Y el resultado es leyes cada vez más y más delirantes, totalitarias y orwellianas. No parece que tu estrategia esté dando muchos resultados. De momento te va bien, en tu burbuja, creyendote a salvo. Pero creo que no eres consciente de que te ha sido retirada la presunción de inocencia. Vives de facto con un revolver cargado apuntandote a la cabeza. Si se dan las condiciones oportunas, serás destruido. Y es entonces cuando abandonarás toda tibieza y entenderas quizá que te ha sido declarada una guerra. Y las mujeres, soportes tú o no esa realidad, ya se han posicionado masivamente del lado de tu enemigo. Porque si no, una cajera analfabeta y chupapollas no estaría promulgando leyes que atentan contra el sentido común. Haz la prueba, pregunta a las mujeres, ¿te consideras feminista? Y veamos cuántas te dicen: no, el feminismo es un cáncer fundamentado en la misandria, el rencor y el afán de revancha, sustentado por narrativas falaces y adoptado por el sistema como herramienta de división. Hazlo y después nos cuentas el resultado.



La cantinela de llevarnos bien, en las películas de Disney de hace 20 años. En todo lo demás se ha promovido el odio, la división y la puñalada trapera desde hace décadas. 

Por zonas geográficas, por ideología política, por hablar uno u otro idioma, por economía, por absolutamente todo nos han dividido.

No conozco un pueblo que más se critique y se odie que el nuestro.

Los políticos han demostrado ser unos ineptos uno tras otro, han robado descaradamente, mentido, tergiversado, malversado, etc…

Entonces la solución sigue siendo más odio? Bueno pues dirigid vuestro odio a quién hace la ley, no a la vecina que tiene el cerebro sorbido igual que los demás.

Pero ahí ya no. Ahí nadie se atreve, nadie se mueve.

La prueba palpable fue estar aplaudiendo (hombres y mujeres) como idiotas en los balcones. Estar encerrados meses en casa y que no pudieras ni ir a la esquina. SIN RECHISTAR. 

El feminismo es un escalón más en el plan. En realidad les sobramos TODOS.


----------



## Segismunda (27 Ago 2022)

Boicot a lo femenino en un foro de internet pero luego cualquier gorda derroída entra en un bar EXIGIENDO RABO y tiene tres mazaditos de gym peleando con furia porcina por llevársela puesta.

¡Empoderadas las quiero ver yo!


----------



## Akira. (27 Ago 2022)

Sois idiotas si hacéis estas cosas, os ponéis a la altura de las feministas/feminazis y lo que es peor, les dais la razón al hacerlo. Tenéis que ser más listos y no tan impulsivos.


----------



## Funciovago (27 Ago 2022)

Muchos ya llevamos años dejando de ir a sitios donde trabajan mujeres, en algunas cosas como supermercados es más difícil pero cada vez hay más empresas que contratan a hombres en las cajas.

Y cada vez tengo más amigos que están haciendo lo mismo, ya que en este país te discriminan por ser varón y español, hagamos igual con ellas.


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Boicot a lo femenino en un foro de internet pero luego cualquier gorda derroída entra en un bar EXIGIENDO RABO y tiene tres mazaditos de gym peleando con furia porcina por llevársela puesta.
> 
> ¡Empoderadas las quiero ver yo!



Lo dices como si ser empotrada por un mongol tonificado fuera un premio.


----------



## Segismunda (27 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Lo dices como si ser empotrada por un mongol tonificado fuera un premio.



Pues claro que lo es. Esa gorda tiene la autoestimita en un lugar que muchos foreros jamás conocerán, por mucho que luego vengan a contarnos que si "cubo de semen" que si bla bla bla. 

ASÏ OS VA.


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Y con Rusia tb propones hacer lo mismo?


----------



## Lain Coubert (27 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Pues claro que lo es. Esa gorda tiene la autoestimita en un lugar que muchos foreros jamás conocerán, por mucho que luego vengan a contarnos que si "cubo de semen" que si bla bla bla.
> 
> ASÏ OS VA.



Las gordas sois análogas al blue barrel de oil, pero en semen. Y lo sabes.

Y que venga Dios a verme si ellas no se espatarran con intención de cazar al mariquita tonificado de gimnasio.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Ago 2022)

asersus terraplanistas que es lo que les jode


----------



## Culozilla (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



¿En el país de los Joaquines? Tú haz todo el activismo que quieras, que siempre van a tener arrastrados de mierda que van ayudarlas y prestarles toda la atención que necesiten.


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Yo soy prochortinas (avro paraguas de misóginos hijos de puta que no aceptan la supremacía femenina)


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Ago 2022)

Acaso me das a entender que tú te vendes el voto al mejor postor o hay según tu otra forma mejor de sacarle tajada al “voto”.
Anda que?


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hijo no.
> 
> Eso lo hacías cunado eran tutelables.
> Ahora que son perras rabiosa enloquecidas y con armamento "nuclear" no queda eso de "pobre niña mía".
> ...



En todo caso estoy de acuerdo con la idea del boicot, en líneas generales


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> En todo caso estoy de acuerdo con la idea del boicot, en líneas generales



No hay que perjudicarlas.
Decir eso es cometer un delito.

Pero, exigirlas como a un hombre, mismos RESULTADOS sí.
Y negarles ayuda (igual que hacemos con los otros hombres) también.

Desechad de vuestra cabeza el reflejo emocional de que "si soy amable me la follaré".
No.
Eso es ser pagafantas.
No regaléis nada a ninguna.
Estrictamente profesional y legal.

Que realmente tengan que vivir de lo que rinden laboralmente.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (27 Ago 2022)

(Me equivoqué de ubicación).


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Ago 2022)

Al fin un mundo maravilloso. Yo os animo a hacerlo


----------



## REDDY (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Estás enfermo, lo sabías?


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No hay que perjudicarlas.
> Decir eso es cometer un delito.
> 
> Pero, exigirlas como a un hombre, mismos RESULTADOS sí.
> ...



Parece mentira a la situación que hemos llegado..., pero es real, muy real...


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.




Yo, hasta donde es posible hacerlo, y dentro de los límites de lo razonable, ya lo hago.

Cuando he invitado otros hombres a hacer lo mismo, se han reído de mí. Los que más, los supuestos antifeminazis.
Esos no se unen a ninguna iniciativa a no ser que la idea provenga de ellos mismos.

A las mujeres prácticamente ni les hablo. En el ámbito laboral, todo por escrito y con copia a todo Dios, para que no haya malentendidos ni me vengan con mierdas. A menos palabras use, mejor.

No abro ya puertas, no veo películas si veo a una pava en la portada o leo en la sinopsis que es con prota femenina, no doy propina a las camareras (a ellos sí), rechazo negocios demasiado feminizados, en los bares me siento de espaldas a las mujeres, en el Whatsapp lo mínimo posible. Si una mujer tarda 3 días en responderme un mensaje... después yo tardo 6.

Si veo a una mujer pordiosera pidiendo por la calle, no le doy ni un duro.


En fin, hago lo que puedo. No es mucho y, a nivel individual, no supone ninguna diferencia... pero al menos lo intento.


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Ago 2022)

Dejaré de usar bragas. Yo te apoyo hermana


----------



## reconvertido (28 Ago 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Parece mentira a la situación que hemos llegado..., pero es real, muy real...



La situación la han creado ELLAS.
Se han posicionado a atacarnos ELLAS.
Se han convertido en enemigas ELLAS.


----------



## reconvertido (28 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo, hasta donde es posible hacerlo, y dentro de los límites de lo razonable, ya lo hago.
> 
> Cuando he invitado otros hombres a hacer lo mismo, se han reído de mí. Los que más, los supuestos antifeminazis.
> Esos no se unen a ninguna iniciativa a no ser que la idea provenga de ellos mismos.
> ...



Las tendencias se componen de pequeños actos a nivel individual.
Persevera.


----------



## Decipher (28 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Al fin un mundo maravilloso. Yo os animo a hacerlo



Gorda lesbiana está dolida.


----------



## mikiflush (28 Ago 2022)

Básicamente consiste en que se sientan invisible.
Como hacen con nosotros.

Sólo reciban atención de sus seres más cercanos.

A ver si les saltan las alarmas de una vez.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo, hasta donde es posible hacerlo, y dentro de los límites de lo razonable, ya lo hago.
> 
> Cuando he invitado otros hombres a hacer lo mismo, se han reído de mí. Los que más, los supuestos antifeminazis.
> Esos no se unen a ninguna iniciativa a no ser que la idea provenga de ellos mismos.
> ...



Otra cosa que puedes hacer, además de lo que has comentado, es que cuando vayas a comprar algo a un sitio donde trabajen a comisión (grandes superficies, concesionarios de coches etc.) y te venga una tía a atender, es decirle "tu no, que venga a atenderme tu compañero". Pueden perder mucha pasta con ello, yo hace mucho tiempo que lo practico y me suda el rabo como se ponga la tía, si me dice que no me atiende un compañero y que tiene que ser ella le pregunto cuando me puede atender un hombre y si no pues me piro a otro sitio, de hecho lo hice hace poco en un concesionario cuando fui a comprar el Dacia y el careto de la tía fue todo un poema mientras su compañero estaba con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja porque sabía que la comisión se la iba a llevar el y no la otra petarda.

Eso es una putada cojonuda para ellas y que además nadie puede negarte hacer, si se tiene que llevar alguien una comisión que sea un hombre y no una hija de la gran puta para la que eres un infrahumano. ¡Al enemigo ni agua y si es en el desierto polvorones!


----------



## SolyCalma (29 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres es que necesitan hombres dignos que las dominen ( en el buen sentido, educativo y como mentores), si ahora no hay mas que mariquitas u hombrs cobardes o hedonistas pues la mayoria de mujeres van como pollos sin cabeza, que la mayoría de mujeres en España no valga un duro es principalmente por culpa de sus padres, amigos y parejas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Ago 2022)

No entiendo adonde quieres llegar ni tu punto de vista, te expresas como un libro en llamas, lo que yo he hecho es despreciar a todos los que han apoyado y promovido toda esta mierda adonde nos han traído, no soy tan poderoso como para hacer nada más, ya quisiera yo poder hacer algo realmente justo al respecto.


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

De nada sirve lo que propongas, para eso tendría que haber hombres en este país.


----------



## unpocolejos (29 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Claro, porque todas esas llevan un letrero en la cara informando de su tendencia política. Todas se definen como feministas, todas están encantadas siendo una casta colmada de privilegios y disfrutan enormemente y sin decir absolutamente nada mientras contemplan como el hombre es relegado a la categoría de paria y ciudadano de segunda clase. TODAS creen que lo merecen. TODAS colaboran en esta distopia y TODAS aceptan de buen grado e instrumentalizan en su propio beneficio la asimetría legal establecida. Por lo tanto el target son TODAS.



Mi propuesta es alejarme lo más posible de las mujeres. Son completamente innecesarias para mi vida diaria, no me aportan nada y el escaso beneficio que pudiera obtener no llega ni de lejos a los problemas que con toda seguridad me causarán. 
Ese es mi día a día. Buenos días o buenas tardes a las compañeras de trabajo, y por supuesto nada de compartir ascensor con ellas ni de quedarme a solas en un despacho.


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

No os flipéis que los "hombres" de España no se van a alejar de las mujeres.


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

Hay un hecho objetivo: 
Desde que está vox el feminismo ha ido a más.
Desde que están los youtubers como infovlogger o utbh el feminismo ha ido a más.
El hecho de que existan estos partidos y youtubers llama al inmovilismo.
No somos hombres, somos piltrafas, y ese es el motivo por el cuál no les hemos discutido las calles a las feminazis.
Lo demás es autoengaño.


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

Por supuesto que son disidencia controlada, como estamos con las pantallitas viendo a utbh o infovlogger o aplaudiendo ese discurso de Olona en el Congreso contra las feminazis, pues no salimos a la calle.
El foro tres cuartos de lo mismo, tampoco debería existir.
Y por supuesto que la cosa comenzó hace décadas, pero no tenemos excusa.
Si de verdad fuésemos hombres, que no es el caso, hace años que habríamos tomado las calles arriesgándonos a ladrillazos de los progres o palos de la policía.
La realidad es que los supuestos fachas estamos tan estrogenizados como los progres, las diferencias son ideológicas pero a la hora de la verdad a todos nos falta hombría.
Un grupo de hombres dignos de tal nombre, en esta jodida circunstancia, se unen y reclaman sus derechos por las buenas o por las malas.
Y no digo ahora, digo hace años. 
No ha pasado y no pasará.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Ago 2022)

¿y qué es lo que haces tú exactamente a ese respecto?


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

Albergue, ¿eres mujer?
Me reconocerás que quienes han llevado la batuta del feminismo son las mujeres y que las mujeres, en líneas generales sois mil veces más malas que los hombres.
¿No?


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Ago 2022)

Ya está inventado todo, pringao. Conviertete y deja de abrir hilos.


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2022)

Joder, que mal le sienta a éste no comerse un puto rosco...


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

No me cuadra tu explicación.
Los hombres estamos en una situación de apartheid, y las mujeres lo sabéis.
A las mujeres siempre os ha puesto cachondas que un hombre machaque a otro más débil, en este caso al Estado no lo veis como vuestro padre sino como vuestro chulo, y os pone que machaque al hombre.
Los hombres nunca hubiésemos permitido que el Estado os tratase así.
Sinceramente, que me niegues que sois más malas es como negar que el agua moja.
Lo de los hombres buscando validación femenina es cierto.


----------



## EverBanega (29 Ago 2022)

Fuera aparte de lo que dices, también es una cuestión de maldad o bondad.
El hombre es más empático con la mujer que al revés, en contra de lo que dice la propaganda. Y eso nos hace más bondadosos.
Sinceramente, me parece a mí que el feminismo se lo creen más los hombres que las mujeres, aunque no los disculpo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Ago 2022)

¿"hacer la excepción" puedes explicar eso? ¿eres poli?


----------



## Sibarita (30 Ago 2022)

Ese marrullero y listo ha estado aplaudiendo en balcones, atrapado en su casa 3 meses sin poder salir casi a la esquina y pinchado con basura tóxica. 

No, no lo creo.


----------



## Sefett (30 Ago 2022)

Go and make me a sandwich se acabó


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Nov 2022)

Se me olvidó reflotar este jilo para el día de la viogen, mis disculpas. Lo hago ahora esperando que sea de su agrado y satisfacción.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Nov 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es convertirse al Islam y votar al primer partido islamista que se presente.


----------



## Decipher (27 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es convertirse al Islam y votar al primer partido islamista que se presente.



Moros antes que progres.


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es convertirse al Islam y votar al primer partido islamista que se presente.



Dime donde la diferencia de la filosofía del islam en comparación en los tiempos con la del cristianismo, las dos dan entender que su filosofía es amar a tu progimo , que razón y que interés pueden tener estas dos filosofia en matarse durante todo su historia en cruenta guerras fratricidas?


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Nov 2022)

Es que de no tener las mujeres los hijos, más peor seria esperar los tengan los hombres, y dios contemplándolo con total indiferencia y no será por no tener poder para remendarlo.


----------



## Pablem0s (27 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> ¡Llegada es la hora de actuar! Sería terrible, qué pecaminoso evento de carácter ominoso si a todos los hombres de España les diese un buen día por boicotear a todas las mujeres, por boicotear todo lo femenino. Por relegarlas al ostracismo, por denegarles todo tipo de ayuda o colaboración. Por perjudicarlas directamente todo lo que estuviese en su mano. Por intentar que se fuesen al paro a través de reseñas negativas en sus negocios o quejas anónimas en sus centros de trabajo. Que dejasen de consumir en sus locales, de contratar sus servicios, de compartir absolutamente nada con ellas que no fuese la oposición, el aborrecimiento y el rencor que se le reserva a un enemigo. Que no les diesen NADA, que se lo arrebatasen TODO. Que intentasen por todos los medios procurarles la soledad y tristeza que sin duda merecen, que maldijeren de ellas, que las insultasen por redes sociales sin rastro de piedad, que las criticasen de la manera más destructiva posible. Que se tornasen hostiles con ellas, que se tornasen HOSTILES CON ELLAS. Que les cerrasen todas las puertas en la cara, que les hiciesen sentir el desprecio y la discriminación, que escupiesen a su paso y pasasen de largo sin mirar. En una palabra, que les hiciesen la vida difícil hasta el punto en que enfermasen.
> 
> No sería extraño que sucediese todo esto, de otro modo los hombres seguiremos siendo carne de cañón para su distopia hembrista y tened claro que no se va a detener. Nos quieren joder? Algunos dirán: Jodámonos TODOS.



Iba a decirte que el mangaka de tu avatar era una pava pues recordaba que se llamaba Masami nosequé (Las pocas Masamis famosas que conozco son todas TIAS), pero al ir a confirmarlo sorprendentemente veo que es un hombre, así que te libras de que te diga que te apliques el cuento.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Nov 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169343



Es gracioso, porque la que le daba con el látigo a él, además literalmente, era Lou Andrea Salomé, de la cual era Nietzsche un pagafantas acérrimo  









Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es convertirse al Islam y votar al primer partido islamista que se presente.





Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me la suda si se matan o no, no creo en ninguno de sus dioses, pero creo que a las charos y bigotudas españolas les vendría muy bien un poco de islamismo radical.



Lo que pasaría es que los moros os matarían a todos los hombres y se volverían pagafantas de las mujeres. Siempre pasa cuando hay invasión: se mata a hombres y niños y se secuestra a mujeres para convertirlas en esposas o esclavas. Los comedoritos del foro sois más ignorantes que un boomer analfabeto.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Dime donde la diferencia de la filosofía del islam en comparación en los tiempos con la del cristianismo, las dos dan entender que su filosofía es amar a tu progimo , que razón y que interés pueden tener estas dos filosofia en matarse durante todo su historia en cruenta guerras fratricidas?



A mí me la suda si se matan o no, no creo en ninguno de sus dioses, pero creo que a las charos y bigotudas españolas les vendría muy bien un poco de islamismo radical.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me la suda si se matan o no, no creo en ninguno de sus dioses, pero creo que a las charos y bigotudas españolas les vendría muy bien un poco de islamismo radical.



El islam es muerte y atraso. Es caer en las garras de un dragón que nunca mas te dejará salir de su guarida.


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me la suda si se matan o no, no creo en ninguno de sus dioses, pero creo que a las charos y bigotudas españolas les vendría muy bien un poco de islamismo radical.



Por ser que dios se supone creo a los humanos ya podía haber gastado algo más en el presupuesto y hacerlos algo mejor 
o por lo menos con algo de garantía.


----------



## pagesitawa (27 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El islam es muerte y atraso. Es caer en las garras de un dragón que nunca mas te dejará salir de su guarida.



Mira que ciertas historias, profecías , leyendas además de creencias en estas filosofías religiosas en general son muy simples, con creerselas y simplemente aceptarlas y acatarlas como un dogma de fe, más allá poco más, aun los hay que le encuentran cinco o seis patas al gato y más cuando lo más fácil es buscarles las tres como se supone tienen esos micifuces del copon.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Nov 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque la que le daba con el látigo a él, además literalmente, era Lou Andrea Salomé, de la cual era Nietzsche un pagafantas acérrimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En todas, todas, todas que lo sabes tú. Por eso no mencionas ninguna. 

Esto no será una invasión pedazo de taruga, será un cambio de paradigma paulatino y progresivo, seguramente cursará sin violencia porque en cuanto los hombres empecemos a ver como se nos otorga el derecho de adoptar hembras como mascotas y someterlas a nuestra ley a base de sopapos correctivos, todos nos convertiremos a la religión de la paz. De hecho yo lo haré solo para ver como se reduce a todas las charos al lugar del que nunca debieron salir, la subordinación total y completa a la voluntad del varón. Como debe ser.


----------



## tv eye (27 Nov 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿"hacer la excepción" puedes explicar eso? ¿eres poli?



Intuyo que es abogada y por lo que veo,muy poco empática con el sufrimiento masculino. Porque ante un hombre pasado por encima por la maquinaria feminazi desahogándose con quien puede, responde ésto de él. 

Ni defendiendo a un hombre legalmente es capaz de dejar de pensar en ''nosotrah, lah mujereh''.

Terrorífico.


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Nov 2022)

A las mujeres españolas las ha capado la izquierda. Suena duro, pero mirad nuestra infinitesimal tasa de natalidad autóctona. Eso sí, a la mujer española le han hecho creer que su pepe es un juguete, algo así como Disneylandia, divertido, pero que no fructifica.

A la mujer cada vez la infantilizan más y por eso cada vez se comporta de forma más irresponsable.

Esto durará alguna generación, después vendrá la extinción.

Aunque admiro la iniciativa, esta vez me apeo, no podemos ejecutar a las buenas, aunque sean menos, debido a los pecados de las malas. Si hay que hacer un ataque dialéctico debe ser selectivo y con las armas bien elegidas.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (27 Nov 2022)

Ya no te diré que busques novia porque mucho me temo que ese barco ya zarpó hace demasiado, pero un hobby no te iría mal


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El islam es muerte y atraso. Es caer en las garras de un dragón que nunca mas te dejará salir de su guarida.



Me la suda, ahora estamos en las garras del progresismo, creo que viviré mejor, más tranquilo y hasta más libre bajo el yugo del islam.


----------



## tv eye (27 Nov 2022)

Agresivísimo hoyja. Y por el mero hecho de ser muher.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (27 Nov 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pero, y esto? Haced todo eso con las que hayan votado a la mugre o con las que sean feminazis, pero no convirtáis esto en una guerra de sexos por culpa de las locas del coño



bien ahora vuelve a la cocina por favor


----------



## dac1 (27 Nov 2022)

Los argelinos nos daran grandesss alegriass bueno ya han empezado de hecho


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Nov 2022)

Lo importante es que nuestras ciudades estén libres de violencias machistas, los hombres, que se jodan:





Así es como piensan la mayoría de mujeres en este país, incluso las conservadoras.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (27 Nov 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo.No nos metáis a todas en el mismo saco.Estas tías me caen igual de mal que a vosotros y me horrorizan sus nuevas leyes e iniciativas.No es justo que nos odiéis a todas como si fuéramos la misma mierda podemita.



tira a fregar guarra


----------



## Antisocialista (27 Nov 2022)

*Este hilo merece miles de zanks y de comentarios *


----------



## Antisocialista (27 Nov 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> tira a fregar guarra



Esa mantis quiere mantenernos dormidos, quiere sofocar nuestra rebelión


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> A las mujeres españolas las ha capado la izquierda. Suena duro, pero mirad nuestra infinitesimal tasa de natalidad autóctona. Eso sí, a la mujer española le han hecho creer que su pepe es un juguete, algo así como Disneylandia, divertido, pero que no fructifica.
> 
> A la mujer cada vez la infantilizan más y por eso cada vez se comporta de forma más irresponsable.
> 
> ...



Discrepo, en este mundo pagan justos por pecadores, como pagamos tú y yo. No somos ninguno mártires, al menos yo no quiero serlo. No vamos a caminar hacia la pira alegremente, para salvar a esas buenas que dices. Llegado el día que se jodan todas, disfrutaré como un gorrino en un charco de barro. Que a mi corazón le queden latidos para verlo.


----------



## Aeneas2 (27 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> disntinguir a quien? No conozco ni a una sola mujer que haya renunciado ni a uno solo de los privilegios de este sistema hembrista en nombre de la igualdad.



Es que las mujeres JAMÁS renunciarán a PRIVILEGIOS.

La cuestión es que al menos, acepten RESPONSABILIDADES = MATERNIDAD TRADICIONAL.


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Los argelinos nos daran grandesss alegriass bueno ya han empezado de hecho



Sea!!


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo importante es que nuestras ciudades estén libres de violencias machistas, los hombres, que se jodan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después pongo unas cuantas más frescas de ayer.


----------



## tv eye (27 Nov 2022)

Aeneas2 dijo:


> Es que las mujeres JAMÁS renunciarán a PRIVILEGIOS.
> 
> La cuestión es que al menos, acepten RESPONSABILIDADES = MATERNIDAD TRADICIONAL.



Din din din. 

Véase a la aguerrida havojada defiende hombres de arriba: _me atacan ultra ajresivamente por ser muher ñiñiñiñi casi lloro ñiñiñiñi 

    _

Es que me cago en la pvta, poco nos pasa.......rediós.


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo importante es que nuestras ciudades estén libres de violencias machistas, los hombres, que se jodan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, y no me canso de decirlo, cuando sean señales musulmonas yo tampoco me voy a quejar. Pero no sería el mismo comportamiento de mierda, no me voy a rebajar a compararme con ellas, pues empezaron primero. Yo solo estaría reaccionando a sus acciones, o a su inacción, en el caso de esas supuestas buenas mujeres. Ni olvido ni perdón.


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Din din din.
> 
> Véase a la aguerrida havojada defiende hombres de arriba: _me atacan ultra ajresivamente por ser muher ñiñiñiñi casi lloro ñiñiñiñi
> 
> ...



Abogadas, sin volver a usar su puto lenguaje de satán, no te digo el día de hoy, ya lo he hecho otras veces, lo que haría con abogados, políticos, jueces, policías, y alguna que otra bosta de vaca social más. Que ganas de una puta guerra mundial, y poder ir de voluntario a un ejército que se venga a comer a estos.


----------



## nelsoncito (27 Nov 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Discrepo, en este mundo pagan justos por pecadores, como pagamos tú y yo. No somos ninguno mártires, al menos yo no quiero serlo. No vamos a caminar hacia la pira alegremente, para salvar a esas buenas que dices. Llegado el día que se jodan todas, disfrutaré como un gorrino en un charco de barro. Que a mi corazón le queden latidos para verlo.



Hombre, mira el caso del rifirrafe entre la cajera chupona y la parlamentaria de Vox. La cajera arribista se merece todo lo que dice el OP, pero sería terriblemente injusto y miserable tratar así a la diputada de Vox. Por eso os digo que los ataques deben ser selectivos castigando duramente la miseria moral feminazi y dejando intacta a cualquier mujer que no comulgue con el catecismo de género.


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Hombre, mira el caso del rifirrafe entre la cajera chupona y la parlamentaria de Vox. La cajera arribista se merece todo lo que dice el OP, pero sería terriblemente injusto y miserable tratar así a la diputada de Vox. Por eso os digo que los ataques deben ser selectivos castigando duramente la miseria moral feminazi y dejando intacta a cualquier mujer que no comulgue con el catecismo de género.



Ya, pero precisamente no es el mejor ejemplo, teniendo en cuenta que toda la política española es teatral. Solo hacen el truco manido de poli bueno, poli malo. Te recuerdo que VOX también estampó su sello en la propuesta para dar una medalla a la de la cruz rojaza. ¿Motivo de la medalla? Abrazar a un negro en la tele de algo preparadísimo.


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Lo importante es que nuestras ciudades estén libres de violencias machistas, los hombres, que se jodan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí están, recientes de ayer. Y porque me cansé de fotografiar mierda.


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

Y en esta, que no ha cargado antes, reconozco que han representado a la española a la perfección, menudo bigotazo la de enmedio.

Joder, puto foro que hay que hacer malabares para subir una foto.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Nov 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Ahí están, recientes de ayer. Y porque me cansé de fotografiar mierda.



Este país está totalmente enfermo, las que yo he puesto arriba son FIJAS, no por el 23N o 8M, FIJAS en las entradas de pueblos y ciudades, para eso hay dinero ilimitado,...


----------



## Murnau (27 Nov 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Este país está totalmente enfermo, las que yo he puesto arriba son FIJAS, no por el 23N o 8M, FIJAS en las entradas de pueblos y ciudades, para eso hay dinero ilimitado,...



Si, imagino que no son temporales. Bueno, todo tiene su tiempo. Cuando los moros las echen abajo ya no serán fijas.

De esas no he visto todavía, pero se que las hay. Murales fijos si he visto, o carteles como los que he puesto, que nadie (ningún hombre) los arranca.


----------



## tovarovsky (27 Nov 2022)

Todas las femilocas han nacido después de que su padre agredió cherchuarmente a su madres hincándole el cipote en su sagrada rajota y manteniendola bajo su dominio hasta expulsar su leche tóxica preñadora. Todo hombre es un penetrador agresor de vaginas cándidas e inocentes y deben ser castigados y castrados.


----------



## pagesitawa (28 Nov 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Todas las femilocas han nacido después de que su padre agredió cherchuarmente a su madres hincándole el cipote en su sagrada rajota y manteniendola bajo su dominio hasta expulsar su leche tóxica preñadora. Todo hombre es un penetrador agresor de vaginas cándidas e inocentes y deben ser castigados y castrados.



Contestarte no solo me seria en vano e inútil , más bien podría liarte más tu incapacidad de entender lo más elemental de este mundo tan complejo y complicado para mentes tan simples y adoctrinadas .


----------



## tovarovsky (28 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Contestarte no solo me seria en vano e inútil , más bien podría liarte más tu incapacidad de entender lo más elemental de este mundo tan complejo y complicado para mentes tan simples y adoctrinadas .



Creo que no has captado la idea subyacente de la femiloca... lo escrito anteriormente es lo que se inculca en las cabezas de las nuevas generaciones de feminazis.


----------



## tv eye (28 Nov 2022)

Pero tú de donde has salido? Y dices que eres abogada?????? Virgen santísima.


----------



## ffss (28 Nov 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Ahí están, recientes de ayer. Y porque me cansé de fotografiar mierda.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Dic 2022)

Me toca subirlo otra vez


----------

